# NEW CIA BOSS.



## Crusader74 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Be interesting to get opinions on this nomination.. I've never heard about this Irish-American but from what I do know he is a hard liner and I believe he knuckle rapped the Irish Gov't for failing to cast Hezbollah as a terrorist organization. *

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...n-chosen-by-Barack-Obama-as-new-CIA-head.html


John Brennan, Mr Obama's counter-terrorism adviser, was nominated as the intelligence agency's next director two months after David Petraeus resigned over an extramarital affair with his biographer.
He has played a key role in expanding a programme of air strikes by unmanned drones on suspected terrorists in Pakistan, Somalia and Yemen, which has killed more than 2,000 people.
Accepting the nomination in a speech at the White House, Mr Brennan, 57, said: "I will make it my mission to ensure the CIA has the tools it needs to keep our country safe."
He paid tribute to CIA successes that would never be known outside the "hallowed halls of Langley and the White House". Many human rights campaigners say that the drone campaign is illegal.
Mr Obama said Mr Brennan would "remain relentless" in pursuing al-Qaeda.
Praising him as a tireless public servant who obsesses about US security, he added: "I'm not sure he has slept in four years".
White House colleagues have described him as "a priest whose blessing has become indispensable" to the president in their selection of targets for drone strikes from a so-called "kill list".
A career spy who served as CIA station chief in Saudi Arabia, Mr Brennan was also accused of being complicit in the agency's torture of terror suspects under former president George W. Bush.
Controversy over his involvement in the so-called "enhanced interrogation techniques" is believed to have prevented Mr Obama from nominating Mr Brennan to lead the CIA after his 2008 election win.
He promised to ensure the work of the CIA "always reflects the liberties, the freedoms, and the values that we all hold dear".
Mr Obama also confirmed his nomination of Chuck Hagel, a former Republican senator whose foreign policy stances have attracted criticism from former colleagues, as his next defence secretary.
If confirmed by the Senate, the 66-year-old would be the first combat veteran of the Vietnam War, and the first veteran of enlisted rank, to head the defence department.
Hailing him as an "American patriot" who "bears the scars and the shrapnel of battles fought in our name", Mr Obama said: "Chuck knows that war is not an abstraction".
The selection of Mr Hagel, who once criticised intimidation of US politicians by "the Jewish lobby" has been sharply criticised as an insult to Israel that could jeopardise a key alliance.
Mr Obama on Monday praised Mr Hagel's "willingness to speak his mind", stating that he "understands that America stands strongest when we stand with allies and with friends".
Lindsey Graham, a Republican Senator for South Carolina, has said Mr Hagel "would be the most antagonistic secretary of defence towards the state of Israel in our nation's history".
Mr Hagel has also been criticised for opposing additional unilateral sanctions on Iran and for urging Israel's government to engage in direct talks with Hamas, the militant Islamic group.
He pledged yesterday to give Mr Obama his "honest and most informed counsel".
Both nominees must be confirmed in votes by the US Senate, where Mr Obama's Democrats hold a majority. So far Ted Cruz, a Texas senator, has promised to vote against Mr Hagel's appointment.
Coming soon after the selection of Senator John Kerry to replace Hillary Clinton as US Secretary of State, the nominations also prompted accusations that Mr Obama had failed to make his Cabinet diverse.
Tim Miller, a Republican spokesman, said Mr Obama's promotion of "three old white guys" who backed the war in Iraq made a mockery of his re-election campaign slogan, which he restyled as "Forward-ish".
Mr Brennan was also blamed for a series of erroneous briefings to the media following the death of Osama bin Laden in May 2011, which angered the then-defence secretary Robert Gates.
After Mr Brennan said bin Laden had been killed while using one of his wives as a shield, officials later said that this was untrue.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 8, 2013)

Wonder who he is banging?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Wonder who he is banging?


 

Nop.. Just if yee approve..  There is normally a few comments relating to the Agencies new Boss.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 8, 2013)

He was over here in October. He spoke on Irish radio about his work background in the CIA and roots here.

His father is from/lived in Roscommon. He his still going strong in his 90's. His father I think was stable blacksmith to the Earl of Carrick at Mount Juliet Estate in Thomastown, County Kilkenny before he emigrated to the U.S. (before it became a Hotel & Golf Club). He has relations from Roscommon & Kilkenny/his family have roots in Kilkenny, as Brennen is a Kilkenny surname.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jan 8, 2013)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> as Brennen is a Kilkenny surname.


 
"Brennen on the Moors" Sounds like it may run in the family


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Wonder who he is banging?


 
Why?  You looking for a new line of work?


----------



## A11Amer!can (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like a downgrade to this guy.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 14, 2013)

Brennan is a Grade A disaster. 

Known to be a raving anti-Semite, Brennan has called jihad a "legitimate tenet of Islam," arguing that the term "jihadists" should not be used to describe America's enemies. During a speech at the Center for Strategic and International Studies, John Brennan described violent extremists as *victims* of "political, economic and social forces," but said that those plotting attacks on the United States should not be described in "religious terms."  John Brennan  in Arabic and has equated Muslim terrorists with shoplifters. His continuous pro-terror remarks have previously led Lawmakers to call for his firing.

After living almost five years in Indonesian Islamic communities, Brennan then traveled to Egypt & studied Arabic at the American University of Cairo. Then in 1975 and 1976, he traveled to Jordan, Jerusalem and Tunisia, finally retuning back to Egypt.  Brennan, who has a hard-edged, tough-cop image, is known to have traveled through Indonesia sporting an earring and long hair.  As further evidence of Brennan's leanings, he continually prefers to use the term "Palestine" when referring to Israel.

*Quid pro quo? *

Fast forwarding Brennan's history to march 2008_; _ it's discovered that State Department employees had tampered with the passport files of Barack Hussein Obama. The State Department launched an investigation focusing on one employee — a contract worker with a company headed by an adviser to the presidential campaign of Sen. Barack Obama (more here at The Washington Times).
_Officials do not know whether *information was improperly copied, altered or removed from the database* during the intrusions. [...] "As soon as we realized that there were these unauthorized accesses for Senator Obama's passport files, we collected the information, we briefed the secretary, we briefed Senator Obama's staff, all before we ever replied to the reporter," _​It should be noted that before the investigation could proceed much further, the key witness in this passport tampering case, Lt. Quarles Harris Jr., 24, (who had been cooperating with a federal investigators at the time) was found murdered, shot in the head, in his car, in front of his church.

What was the investigation finally able to determine? (one might ask)
*Chief of firm involved in breach is Obama adviser* - 9:10 p.m. EDT, Sat March 22, 2008*   cnn.com*
_WASHINGTON (CNN) — The CEO of a company whose employee is accused of improperly looking at the passport files of presidential candidates is a consultant to the Barack Obama campaign, a source said Saturday.__  John O. Brennan, president and CEO of the Analysis Corp., advises the Illinois Democrat on foreign policy and intelligence issues, the source said._

No problem; immediately after Obama wins the election, Brennan is given a position within the Administration as  Assistant to the President and Deputy National Security Adviser for Homeland Security and Counterterrorism.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 17, 2013)

Brooklynben said:


> Fast forwarding Brennan's history to march 2008_; _it's discovered that State Department employees had tampered with the passport files of Barack Hussein Obama. The State Department launched an investigation focusing on one employee — a contract worker with a company headed by an adviser to the presidential campaign of Sen. Barack Obama (more here at The Washington Times).
> _Officials do not know whether *information was improperly copied, altered or removed from the database* during the intrusions. [...] "As soon as we realized that there were these unauthorized accesses for Senator Obama's passport files, we collected the information, we briefed the secretary, we briefed Senator Obama's staff, all before we ever replied to the reporter," _​It should be noted that before the investigation could proceed much further, the key witness in this passport tampering case, Lt. Quarles Harris Jr., 24, (who had been cooperating with a federal investigators at the time) was found murdered, shot in the head, in his car, in front of his church.
> 
> What was the investigation finally able to determine? (one might ask)
> ...


 
You might think about accurately reporting the case.  There were three people who breached the State Department records for Obama, McCain and Hilary.  One guy worked for TAC which Brennan was CEO and 2 others worked at Stanley.  Stanley continues to contract to work for the State Department.  Stanley is a 3500 person Washington based contracting firm, might they have anything to protect in this mess?

To make your conspiracy work it would require the Bush Administration to be protecting Obama and Brennan.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 17, 2013)

Scotth said:


> You might think about accurately reporting the case. There were three people who breached the State Department records for Obama, McCain and Hilary. One guy worked for TAC which Brennan was CEO and 2 others worked at Stanley. Stanley continues to contract to work for the State Department. Stanley is a 3500 person Washington based contracting firm, might they have anything to protect in this mess?
> 
> To make your conspiracy work it would require the Bush Administration to be protecting Obama and Brennan.


  Why am I not surprised   The facts speak for themselves.  Before you spin off and make accusations of any lack of accuracy - perhaps you could be more specific about just exactly what _ wasn't _ accurate. If you can't see the potential connection, that's your problem.  Perhaps if you calm down from your political knee jerk, you'll notice that "Quid pro quo?" is clearly written with a question mark.    

Try to stay on point; I wasn't filing a report on the State Department records break-in, but rather it's undeniable connection to Brennan and that it could be further evidence that he's a Grade A disaster.


----------



## AWP (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't speak to any conspiracy, but there's a lot of coincidence in that story. Regardless, I have to agree that he is a disaster and the first part of Ben's post is quite factual.

You could probably make an argument that both Brennan and Hagel are anti-Semitic, or at least anti-Israel, which is disconcerting and offers a "tell" into a slice of our foreign policy in the next 4 years.

I wouldn't be surprised if the budget for HUMINT took a hit, a la Turner in the 70's.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 17, 2013)

Brooklynben said:


> Why am I not surprised  The facts speak for themselves. Before you spin off and make accusations of any lack of accuracy - perhaps you could be more specific about just exactly what _ wasn't _ accurate. If you can't see the potential connection, that's your problem. Perhaps if you calm down from your political knee jerk, you'll notice that "Quid pro quo?" is clearly written with a question mark.
> 
> Try to stay on point; I wasn't filing a report on the State Department records break-in, but rather it's undeniable connection to Brennan and that it could be further evidence that he's a Grade A disaster.


 
So what your saying  is 





> Brennan is a Grade A disaster.


 because of this that and the other thing but don't hold me accountable for the accusations I make because I put a disclaimer in my post.  I see the connection you suggested but for your accusation to have merit you have to ignore a lot of the facts and logical conclusions to make the conspiracy involving the President work.

What you said is this, 





> The State Department launched an investigation focusing on *one* employee — a contract worker with a company headed by an adviser to the presidential campaign of Sen. Barack Obama


  No they didn't.  The State Department launched and investigation against 3 contractors.  Of those three contractors, one worked for one of the companies Brennan was the CEO of and two contractors for another company.  Of those three people the two contractors for the other company got fired and Brennan's employee didn't get fired.  Do you think there were different circumstance in the actions of those contractors or do you think the Bush Administration run State Department was out to protect Brennan and Obama?

You then quoted this, 





> _"As soon as we realized that there were these unauthorized accesses for Senator Obama's passport files, we collected the information, we briefed the secretary, we briefed Senator Obama's staff, all before we ever replied to the reporter," _


Actually three people's records were breached so this wasn't just about Obama?  McCain and Hilary got the same treatment.

Then this statement 





> It should be noted that before the investigation could proceed much further, the key witness in this passport tampering case, Lt. Quarles Harris Jr., 24, (who had been cooperating with a federal investigators at the time) was found murdered, shot in the head, in his car, in front of his church.


Making the big assumption that these two items are related not knowing what the police investigation revealed.  If Brennan guy wasn't fired but the other two people were wouldn't logic suggest that the investigation was directed at the Stanley contractors and not Brennan's guy?  Why wouldn't you make the assumption that Stanley was involved in this death because they certainly had more to lose?  Whatever Brennan's guy did wasn't worthy of him getting fired but it certainly was worthy of killing people over.  Does that seem like a logical assumption?

So you concluded that Obama must have rewarded Brennan with an appointed because Obama gained what is this whole thing?  The only way your argument works is if Brennan's guy was pulling dirt on McCain and Hilary but that idea fails because if they had enough evidence to fire the other guys then why didn't they have the same evidence against Brennan's guy? 

The reason the President is going to nominate this guy is because Brennan has a huge resume after having spent nearly his whole adult life in the intelligence field and worked directly with three different Presidents both Republican and Democrat.  The guy is imminently qualified to the hold the position he will be nominated to.  The guy has a little more on his resume then being the head of an Arabian horse association.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 17, 2013)

You obviously want to get into a pissing contest.  Find someone else.


----------

